# RCI - New Product and Service Enhancements [merged]



## alwysonvac (Oct 12, 2012)

The following statement was posted on RCI 

_"Due to new product and service enhancements being introduced, all accounts will be unavailable starting Saturday, October 13, 2012 at 7:00 PM EDT through Sunday, October 14, 2012 at 10:00 PM EDT."_


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 12, 2012)

When that Orwellian term of corporate-speak ''enhancments'' is deployed, I always cringe at what might be coming down the pike.  When airlines use it for changes in their ff programs, for example, the changes are invariably negative for the customers.


----------



## BevL (Oct 12, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> When that Orwellian term of corporate-speak ''enhancments'' is deployed, I always cringe at what might be coming down the pike.  When airlines use it for changes in their ff programs, for example, the changes are invariably negative for the customers.



I think I am actually in agreement with you about something to do with RCI.  

The note that I have lists all different times for the closures for different continents, basically, South Africa, Australia, Europe.  Sounds like a pretty major overhaul, I don't recall ever seeing that before.

Yikes!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 12, 2012)

Additional message



> Due to new product and service enhancements, RCI.com will be unavailable during the following times: North America - Saturday, Oct 13th, 2012 at 8:45PM EDT through Sunday Oct 14th, 2012 at 10:00 PM EDT. Europe - Sunday Oct 14th, 2012 at 0:01 BST through Monday Oct 15th, 2012 at 3:00 BST. South Africa - Sunday Oct 14th, 2012 at 2:45 AM SAST through Monday Oct 15th, 2012 at 4:00 AM SAST. India - Sunday Oct 14th, 2012 at 6:15 AM IST through Monday Oct 15th, 2012 at 7:30 AM IST. Asia - Sunday Oct 14th, 2012 at 8:45 AM SGT through Monday Oct 15th, 2012 at 10:00 AM SGT. Australia - Sunday Oct 14th, 2012 at 10:45 AM EST through Monday Oct 15th, 2012 at 12:00 PM EST.


----------



## skimble (Oct 14, 2012)

Could the frequency of RCI "Sales Events" could be an indicator of rental demand?
Could the incentives they've been sending to get me to deposit my Prime weeks be an indicator of their waning prime deposits?
Could anecdotal popular opinion polls (as heard through spa-talk at resorts) be an indicator of declining RCI popularity?
Is it possible that, after 2 years of this TPU system, RCI is having to come to grips with the fact that people with weak traders would rather use, rent or trade elsewhere?  And are people with strong traders are sick and tired of the politics, hold-back inventory, and limited exchange opportunities (knowing they cannot exchange back into their own resort or even a comparable resort because RCI doesn't give TPU parity-- they thumb the scales.)
Maybe... RCI is beginning to look at their viability as a business... maybe they've experienced a reduction in owner deposits that breached double digit percentages.  
Maybe they are seeing profit-loss in the rental market... 
Maybe the aggressive Interval business model is a threat...
Maybe the computer phone abyss has frustrated enough people to make them want to change...
Maybe... just Maybe... maybe there is hope that RCI changes to a positive customer-oriented approach to their business model.


----------



## PeelBoy (Oct 14, 2012)

skimble said:


> Could the frequency of RCI "Sales Events" could be an indicator of rental demand?
> Could the incentives they've been sending to get me to deposit my Prime weeks be an indicator of their waning prime deposits?
> Could anecdotal popular opinion polls (as heard through spa-talk at resorts) be an indicator of declining RCI popularity?
> Is it possible that, after 2 years of this TPU system, RCI is having to come to grips with the fact that people with weak traders would rather use, rent or trade elsewhere?  And are people with strong traders are sick and tired of the politics, hold-back inventory, and limited exchange opportunities (knowing they cannot exchange back into their own resort or even a comparable resort because RCI doesn't give TPU parity-- they thumb the scales.)
> ...





Aggressive II business model?  I see RCI more aggressive than II.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2012)

skimble said:


> Could the frequency of RCI "Sales Events" could be an indicator of rental demand?
> Could the incentives they've been sending to get me to deposit my Prime weeks be an indicator of their waning prime deposits?
> Could anecdotal popular opinion polls (as heard through spa-talk at resorts) be an indicator of declining RCI popularity?
> Is it possible that, after 2 years of this TPU system, RCI is having to come to grips with the fact that people with weak traders would rather use, rent or trade elsewhere?  And are people with strong traders are sick and tired of the politics, hold-back inventory, and limited exchange opportunities (knowing they cannot exchange back into their own resort or even a comparable resort because RCI doesn't give TPU parity-- they thumb the scales.)
> ...



I think it's simpler than this. RCI has come up with yet another way to enhance their profits at the expense of those who actually own the timeshares. They'll look for new profit avenues that don't include member friendly changes or enhancements.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 14, 2012)

The thing RCI needs to come to grips with, is that they're driving away loyal customers.  I was a loyal RCI-only depositor, back before TPU came into play.  Now, even with more than 50 TPU on deposit, I don't see anything I want to exchange for.  But if I want to rent something, it's everywhere I want to go - for an outrageous fee.

To try to get usage from what I deposited, I'm forced to deal with an Ongoing Search, in hopes of getting the exchange I want.  I've paid to combine my deposits, I've paid for an ongoing search, and I paid to join RCI in the first place.  Add that to the maintenance fees I've already paid for what I deposited, and that week's vacation is suddenly pretty darned expensive.

That kind of extra effort aggravates a level of frustration I choose not to endure.  My membership in RCI expires in a couple of years, and I won't be renewing unless things change dramatically.  I'll sell what I own and rent when I want to, rather than continue to feed RCI's self interests.  I'm a pretty patient guy, but things are getting to be pretty much out of control.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Oct 14, 2012)

It's 4:45 west coast time and RCI is back up.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 14, 2012)

BevL said:


> It's 4:45 west coast time and RCI is back up.



And the only thing different I see so far is the font on the resort page after a search. I'd hope there would be more than that, for all this downtime. 

Dave


----------



## bnoble (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like eye-candy for the most part.  Nothing substantive is different that I can see on first blush.


----------



## cmh (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't tell any difference, can you?


----------



## stanleyu (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I COULD tell a difference. When I clicked on "My Favorites", the individual resorts showed, but not the group. So I created a new group, and viola! both groups appeared. Next I logged off and back on again: same problem, no groups.

So it is a difference. Not what I would call an improvement, but a difference.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Oct 15, 2012)

When looking at an individual resort's page, the pictures are presented differently.  They automatically switch, and when I move the cursor over the picture, more choices are visible, to move back and forth, and to choose a different picture.


----------



## JPD (Oct 15, 2012)

I totally agree with BMWGUY's posts. I also remember going online and finding something decent no matter when I looked. I've been looking for a two bedroom for spring break in Orlando for a couple of months now. Nothing but 1 bdrms/studios, unless you want to take your grandkids to the Gardens resort. I have 5 months before spring break, I have an ongoing search on, and I'll be checking in daily.

As far as the enhancements, didn't notice anything. When I checked my ongoing search this morning, nothing jumped out at me.


----------



## matbec (Oct 15, 2012)

*No inventory after April 2014???*

I noticed that there's absolutely no inventory (for anywhere) listed after April 2014, with the search criteria set at all exchanges, extra vacations, and last call. I have a favourite search set up to look for summer 2014 availability (any size unit) in the in the SouthEast (Carolinas and Virginia) for July and Aug 2014. On Saturday morning, 48 resorts were listed. This morning ... nothing. 

Weird.


----------



## jdunn1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Worldmark owners (who access RCI only through a portal) now have the ability to see and modify our on-going searches.  Finally!!!  Can't tell you how frustrating it was to call RCI to set-up a search only to never get a match because the RCI rep didn't list all of the resorts you asked or didn't get the date range right, etc...  We still have to call RCI to set-up the search but it looks like we can modify the search on our own after a rep sets-up the search.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 15, 2012)

It looks like that might be possible for the Wyndham portal too; there is a tab th ere that was not there before, but I don't have an active search to test it.



> noticed that there's absolutely no inventory (for anywhere) listed after April 2014, with the search criteria set at all exchanges


I see exchange inventory all the way to October 14, but EV inventory ends in April.  Is it possible tat your latest expiring deposit is April 14 or earlier?  If so you cannot see exchange inventory past that point.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 15, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> The thing RCI needs to come to grips with, is that they're driving away loyal customers.  I was a loyal RCI-only depositor, back before TPU came into play.  Now, even with more than 50 TPU on deposit, I don't see anything I want to exchange for.  But if I want to rent something, it's everywhere I want to go - for an outrageous fee.
> 
> To try to get usage from what I deposited, I'm forced to deal with an Ongoing Search, in hopes of getting the exchange I want.  I've paid to combine my deposits, I've paid for an ongoing search, and I paid to join RCI in the first place.  Add that to the maintenance fees I've already paid for what I deposited, and that week's vacation is suddenly pretty darned expensive.
> 
> ...



Why not just join SFX or one of the other independant exchange companies and give them a try?


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 15, 2012)

The WorldMark RCI portal now has access to Extra and Last Call vacations.  Before this change you had to log in directly to the RCI site to see those, they were not accessible through the WorldMark portal.


----------



## skimble (Oct 15, 2012)

JPD said:


> I totally agree with BMWGUY's posts. I also remember going online and finding something decent no matter when I looked. I've been looking for a two bedroom for spring break in Orlando for a couple of months now. Nothing but 1 bdrms/studios, unless you want to take your grandkids to the Gardens resort. I have 5 months before spring break, I have an ongoing search on, and I'll be checking in daily.
> 
> As far as the enhancements, didn't notice anything. When I checked my ongoing search this morning, nothing jumped out at me.



I suspect RCI is holding back inventory in the 2+ bedroom range at many resorts to use for their rental pool AND... they can use this to bolster their hold-back inventory for the "Try-it-and-see-for-yourself" Wyndham developer sales promo.  
If there are no takers in rentals or the promo, they'll use these weeks as upgrades for Platinum members.


----------



## matbec (Oct 15, 2012)

bnoble said:


> It looks like that might be possible for the Wyndham portal too; there is a tab th ere that was not there before, but I don't have an active search to test it.
> 
> 
> I see exchange inventory all the way to October 14, but EV inventory ends in April.  Is it possible tat your latest expiring deposit is April 14 or earlier?  If so you cannot see exchange inventory past that point.



My latest deposit expires July 2015. When I had checked my summer 2014 (favourite) search earlier, I got the dialogue box indicating "No Search Results". 

I've just logged back in to RCI, and that search is now working, and I can also see inventory to October 2014. Must have have been a momentary glitch ...?


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 15, 2012)

For me, when they make web "enhancements" it means they are making it harder to view favorite resorts/searches on my ipad. A few months ago it was on the right nav and easy to access, then they made it a pop up screen which was no good on the ipad since I can only see a few of the options. I sent them an email expressing concern a few weeks ago and this latest enhancement just made it worse. Apparently I'm the only one who uses an ipad to access RCI. 

The only other change I notice is the alert on the left side of my screen which says I need to add protection to a 2014 trip. It says they have a special TPU protection promotion for $49 but it looks like it costs $89 if I use my credit card. Also dates listed have passed:

"For a limited time, add Trading Power Protection for $49 USD. Protect the Deposit Trading Power used toward your Exchange vacation! Add Trading Power Protection for just $89 USD. Trading Power Protection can be purchased from 11-Jun-2012 to 11-Jul-2012. "


----------



## BevL (Oct 15, 2012)

*One new RCI "Product Enhancement" - NOT!!*

I put a week on hold and when I went to confirm it, the normal insurance I get that will give you a credit for your exchange fee AND restore your TPUs was not available, even though it indicates it is available using their help/search feature.

Anyway, I called in and the only insurance you can now get is strictly for trade power.  So the first of the enhancements is more like a reverse enhancement, I guess.


----------



## cory30 (Oct 15, 2012)

Definitely not an enhancement. I made an exchange a little over a week ago and have delayed purchasing the insurance as I knew I had several weeks to make this purchase. As mentioned above, my option to purchase the upper tier insurance to refund my exchange is no longer an option.

Having said all of that, I think there are definitely some issues with the system. I checked an upcoming exchange that I have for the last week of November for which insurance was not purchased (I exchanged around 6 months ago). Interestingly, there is now a link to allow me to purchase insurance should I be so inclined. By clicking the link I go to a screen requesting payment/credit card information and that has the following language:

_For a limited time, add Trading Power Protection for *$49 USD*. Protect the Deposit Trading Power used toward your Exchange vacation! Add Trading Power Protection for just *$89 USD*. Trading Power Protection can be purchased from 14-May-2012 to 13-Jun-2012. _


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Why not just join SFX or one of the other independant exchange companies and give them a try?



I didn't say so, Doug, but that's what I'm looking at.  RCI is driving me away, and into the hands of their competitors.  

And now I read on another TUG thread that RCI is raising rates again?  Who do they think they are - the post office??  

Dave


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 15, 2012)

''Enhancement'' has always been one of those Orwellian terms of Corporate-speak that means the opposite of what it would mean in ordinary life, and you find that many places other than the timeshare industry.  




BevL said:


> I put a week on hold and when I went to confirm it, the normal insurance I get that will give you a credit for your exchange fee AND restore your TPUs was not available, even though it indicates it is available using their help/search feature.
> 
> Anyway, I called in and the only insurance you can now get is strictly for trade power.  So the first of the enhancements is more like a reverse enhancement, I guess.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I am only occasionally able to access my account. I continually get a error message telling me to try later.

It is driving me crazy.

On the occasions when I have been able to log in, I find great trades that all appear to be phantoms. Argghh!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 16, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am only occasionally able to access my account. I continually get a error message telling me to try later.
> 
> It is driving me crazy.
> 
> On the occasions when I have been able to log in, I find great trades that all appear to be phantoms. Argghh!




Try using a different computer and see if you get a different result.  Can't hurt to try, right?

Dave


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 16, 2012)

*All they want are the prime weeks to rent!!*



BMWguynw said:


> The thing RCI needs to come to grips with, is that they're driving away loyal customers.  I was a loyal RCI-only depositor, back before TPU came into play.  Now, even with more than 50 TPU on deposit, I don't see anything I want to exchange for.  But if I want to rent something, it's everywhere I want to go - for an outrageous fee.
> 
> To try to get usage from what I deposited, I'm forced to deal with an Ongoing Search, in hopes of getting the exchange I want.  I've paid to combine my deposits, I've paid for an ongoing search, and I paid to join RCI in the first place.  Add that to the maintenance fees I've already paid for what I deposited, and that week's vacation is suddenly pretty darned expensive.
> 
> ...




The ongoing fees are just killing the market!!!!!!!!!

TOTALLY AGREE..since this all started with RCI (TPU'S) I have only deposited one week and it is still sitting there.expiring May of 2013,.they are asking for another week for same resort prime summer..we own other weeks but they never ask us to deposit those......haven't seen any for exchanges cause they are all in the rental pools..I seen them all over except I can't exchange back in...so I have not deposited ANYTHING...we are renting out our weeks and renting from owners at the resorts we want to go to...what I shame cause when we started TS'ing 12-13 years ago we really liked RCI..now they just leave a sour taste in my mouth!!


----------



## stonebroke (Oct 16, 2012)

*A change I found - Re: 1 in 3/4/5 Rule*

Here is a real change I discovered.   We recently stayed at the Summit at Massanutten.  Yesterday I was looking at what was available in  “RCI Points” for last minute (7500 points) exchanges.  I looked at the Summit and then I clicked on “Available Units” and then when I clicked on the calendar section to see what dates are available I got the following message:  

_“The resort you are trying to confirm allows travel only once in 3, 4 or 5 years. Because our records show that you visited this resort during that timeframe, it cannot be confirmed online. If you have any questions or would like help with other choices, please call one of our Vacation Guides at 1-317-805-8000 or 1-800-338-7777”_
I think this is  a new feature but it doesn’t answer the ongoing question about the 1 in 3/4/5 rule applying to points since this is actually searching in the weeks inventory.


----------



## vckempson (Oct 16, 2012)

Not new, that was there before.  I've seen the same message with regard to Sheriton Desert Oasis weeks that I was trying to book within the past few weeks.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 23, 2012)

I ran into a Brit timesharer at lunch today who is on temporary assignment here, and had an interesting discussion about timesharing.  For one thing, he was totally unaware of the independent exchange companies and happy to learn about that alternative.  But he also mentioned another recent ''enhancement'' at rci.com that I have not seen mentioned here yet.

He said he recently went online at RCI to print off a comfirmation, and discovered you could no longer do that online.  He also noticed that the icon to add a guest certificate online was no longer there.  He said he called RCI to ask if this was a glitch and was told that it was a permanent change.

That just seems inefficient to use live personnel to handle things that could be done online, but then maybe RCI charges more for that, or they think as long as they have you on the phone they can sell you something else.

I wonder if this ''enhancement'' also reached North American shores?


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> I ran into a Brit timesharer at lunch today who is on temporary assignment here, and had an interesting discussion about timesharing.  For one thing, he was totally unaware of the independent exchange companies and happy to learn about that alternative.  But he also mentioned another recent ''enhancement'' at rci.com that I have not seen mentioned here yet.
> 
> He said he recently went online at RCI to print off a comfirmation, and discovered you could no longer do that online.  He also noticed that the icon to add a guest certificate online was no longer there.  He said he called RCI to ask if this was a glitch and was told that it was a permanent change.
> 
> ...







I guess not.  I just booked two separate weeks two days ago and I can print the confirmation on line and also make guest certificate if needed.  It is showing up.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 23, 2012)

Hophop4 said:


> I guess not.  I just booked two separate weeks two days ago and I can print the confirmation on line and also make guest certificate if needed.  It is showing up.



I guess North American RCI members dodged the bullet on this particular ''enhancement'' then!


----------

